# Affordable first skiff?



## Atomic

Hello everyone, new to the forums but not new to fishing and boating in general. That being said I have never had "my" own boat, and in a month or so I fully plan on changing that. I know affordable means different things to different folks, I will start out by saying my tentative budget is around 5k. I could go a little higher if need be. I do not want a jon boat, I don't have anything against them as my mom has a 14' Sea Nymph that is a great little set up but she rarely uses it and mostly in freshwater lakes, for my purposes I will be 90% in salt water. My wishlist is 14'-15' fiberglass (no wood) I would love a center console but I am not opposed to a tiller. I do like to zip around and quicker is better but I'd like to do at least 30 mph. A livewell is a must and I'd really love to have a trolling motor, or at least set up for one to be added. Ultimately a power pole would be nice as well. It'll mostly be just me and my two dogs, one is 100 lbs and the other 55 lbs so its like another entire person being on board, I myself am right at 120 lbs. Other times I'd like to be able to take another person or maybe two if we are just cruising to the sand bar. Extra goodies like a poling platform or a tower can be added at a later date. I have been researching different skiffs by Piranha, Ankona, Dragonfly, Salt Marsh, Lagoon, and Mosquito Bay for examples of the styles I really am after. Am I dreaming or can I find something used like those within my range? Do I need to sacrifice on certain criteria? Thank you in advance!


----------



## CHET

Atomic said:


> Hello everyone, new to the forums but not new to fishing and boating in general. That being said I have never had "my" own boat, and in a month or so I fully plan on changing that. I know affordable means different things to different folks, I will start out by saying my tentative budget is around 5k. I could go a little higher if need be. I do not want a jon boat, I don't have anything against them as my mom has a 14' Sea Nymph that is a great little set up but she rarely uses it and mostly in freshwater lakes, for my purposes I will be 90% in salt water. My wishlist is 14'-15' fiberglass (no wood) I would love a center console but I am not opposed to a tiller. I do like to zip around and quicker is better but I'd like to do at least 30 mph. A livewell is a must and I'd really love to have a trolling motor, or at least set up for one to be added. Ultimately a power pole would be nice as well. It'll mostly be just me and my two dogs, one is 100 lbs and the other 55 lbs so its like another entire person being on board, I myself am right at 120 lbs. Other times I'd like to be able to take another person or maybe two if we are just cruising to the sand bar. Extra goodies like a poling platform or a tower can be added at a later date. I have been researching different skiffs by Piranha, Ankona, Dragonfly, Salt Marsh, Lagoon, and Mosquito Bay for examples of the styles I really am after. Am I dreaming or can I find something used like those within my range? Do I need to sacrifice on certain criteria? Thank you in advance!


Hey,
This is Chet with The Boat Yard in Kemah, TX. We are Proud Piranha Dealers covering southeast gulf area between Texas / Louisiana (west). Check out our 2017 P140T RASO skiff (www.eaglesboatyard.com) on our website for spec details. Perfect skiff for shallow water with only 4" draft (less once its on plain) and under $10k. Let me know what do you think..

Happy Memorial Day Weekend.
Chet.
The Boat Yard.
[email protected]


----------



## Atomic

Thank you Chet, I have actually already requested a price catalog for the Raso and while it is seemingly a great deal 10k is just too far a swing for me to pull. If there was financing of some sort available then I would be interested. Also I am in the southwest Florida region so you are a bit far away.


----------



## POCtied

Atomic, I saw one of those 14' Piranha's at the George R Brown a couple months ago and it looked pretty nice. Pretty sure they let it go for close to $7k show special, no baitwell but that's easy enough to fix with a cooler setup and keep it simple. Looked like a well put together skiff for the money.

Pretty sure its a FL company so you shouldnt have a problem finding something local


----------



## CHET

Atomic said:


> Thank you Chet, I have actually already requested a price catalog for the Raso and while it is seemingly a great deal 10k is just too far a swing for me to pull. If there was financing of some sort available then I would be interested. Also I am in the southwest Florida region so you are a bit far away.


Hey,
Send an email to [email protected] and they will help you out.

Thanks.
Chet


----------



## TailingLoop

For $5K, you defintely have to look used. You'd be hard pressed to get just a trailer and 20HP tiller for $5K new. 

A used Gheenoe would cart you and the dogs/another fried or two nicely.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Watch Craigslist and the "for sale" section here and something may show up, but I'd advise you to 1.) reconsider a jonboat 2.) raise your budget 3.) plan on going slower or, better yet 4.) some combination of the above. You could find a Gheenoes or jonboat that was ready to fish at $5k, but I'd plan on spending a bit more to get something in a little better shape. A 1648 jonboat or a Gheenoes Classic with a 25 hp engine move pretty good. You could get such a rig in pretty good shape with a trailer for $6-7k if you shop long enough.

You'll hear guys talk about getting very nice boats at crazy low prices, but you have be in the right place at the right time with cash in hand. That never works out for me.

Nate


----------



## TailingLoop

I'd also go for something electrically simple if you aren't that familiar with boats. All the extra stuff is cool, but adds additional things to break and if you can't do it yourself, it'll cost you.


----------



## bryson

I'd say keep an eye out for an older Key West 1520 side console -- seems to fit just about all of your criteria.


----------



## coolguy420_69

TailingLoop said:


> I'd also go for something electrically simple if you aren't that familiar with boats. All the extra stuff is cool, but adds additional things to break and if you can't do it yourself, it'll cost you.


Yeah, I am building a skiff (plywood on frame) and am going tiller for that exact reason. Only electrical stuff will be lights basically! Just another thing to break. BTW don't lecture me on the faults of diy boats or even glassed over wood, I know, I'm doing it b/c I like and am interested in it, not because I need a boat that will be flawless 20 years from now.


----------



## Atomic

Thanks for the replies guys, 7k is a stretch but I think I could swing it for the right boat. I do really like the Raso, it seems to have more open area which I prefer for the mutts. They love riding up on the bow but I'd rather they didn't because the big one is rather clumsy. I certainly do not need a new boat, I am more than fine with a used one (and planned for it) but newer rather than ancient is preferable as I want to be able to run efficiently. As far as electronics go I'm not real interested in GPS or a fish finder, a trolling motor I do want and electric start is nice on a motor but I am not against pulling a tiller either.


----------



## fjmaverick

I think your on the right track. 
Hobie skiff was my first boat and it was great all around (they are older)
Maybe look at 15' whaler although the ones in your budget will be older too
Iv'e seen almost new 14' salt marshes pop up in that price range.

Mark at dragonfly builds a really nice boat but even his entry level DGB is about 25k once rigged


----------



## Atomic

I would like to mention I live in the southwest Florida region where flats fishing is king and the boating community is huge, so the availability of a wide variety of boats coming onto the market is constant. I'm also not opposed to traveling to other parts of the state. I just want a small easy to haul, launch, drive, and fuel efficient boat I can enjoy with minimal fuss but also something that makes my heart swell.


----------



## Atomic

Good news guys, my mom has a spotless 15 hp tiller in her garage she has agreed to give to me so that opens up my options considerably.


----------



## CHET

Atomic said:


> Good news guys, my mom has a spotless 15 hp tiller in her garage she has agreed to give to me so that opens up my options considerably.


There you go !!!!!
Just the hull for RASO is only $3,950. 

Thanks. 
Chet
www.eaglesboatyard.com


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I would buy a jon boat or a gheenoe if I only had a 15hp. Years ago I had a 15hp on a jon and I had a blast fishing out of it. The best part was the super low cost to put that rig together. What area in SW FL do you live?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

A Gheenoe is going to be the cheapest, you can probably find one with a trailer and trolling motor sans outboard for $1,500. Heck, a new highsider hull is only around that much. If you want something a little more skiff like, Towee is advertising their Seminole hull and trailer for $5k. 

You can always look into building something if you have the time, tools, and space also. Jacques over at Bateau has some really nice designs, but as far as cheapness goes, Jeff Spira's plans are hard to beat. 

I'm working on this one right now, I'm widening it 4" on the rear half to remove a bit of the taper. I have to wait until I finish up a few sets of built-ins in my shop before I've got the space to put all the frames on the jig though, so no real photos to show yet. 

http://spirainternational.com/hp_kajo.php


----------



## Atomic

RunningOnEmpty, I am in the Englewood area. I do appreciate the input from everyone but I really do not want a Gheenoe or a Jon boat. I am going to be 90% in saltwater flats and mangroves, with sand bar outings. Occasionally I plan on lake fishing in the winter for crappie. I need a bow deck because my preferred method of fishing is with a bow, I know most of the hardcore bow fishers have night time rigs but fishing is more than plentiful during the day too in shallow water where the visibility is above par. I would think with a 5-7k budget I should be able to find a fiberglass option especially if I am only looking at the hull, and again it does not have to be brand new.

I would love to be able to build my own, but wanted to stay away from wood construction. However I give major props to you for taking it on, it looks like a great project!


----------



## SWFLrunner

There's a 14 IPB, no motor, has platforms and trollling motor. Ad says "new" never registered on Tampa craigslist, located in Homosassa. Would get you started with the 15 until you can upsize the motor. Asking 5 k in the ad.


----------



## Lagoonnewb

I just bought a used ankona native 14 boat motor with a 96 tohatsu 30hp 2 stroke for 5700$. It needed a couple hundred bucks in repairs (bilge pump, fixing the smart tabs, carb rebuild and spark plugs and new lower unit oil) also had to find a pushpole which I was able to score for 50$. All said and done I have basically 6k into everything. It's an awesome boat that does mid 20's with 2 people and about 70 pounds of ice cooler and drinks. I know I got it at a pretty great price but these type of deals are out there. It's mostly right place and right time.


----------



## Lt.FireDog

Here's the link to the 2014 14' IPB in Tampa, it's $5k OBO.
https://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/boa/6136892067.html


----------



## Str8-Six

If you could find a used Gladesman it would be perfect. They usually go for 7-8k BMT. I'm sure if you are patient you can find one without motor. Hold value very well and will do most of what you are looking for.


----------



## POCtied

This ^^^ you take good care of it and it'll sell for what you paid less maintenance


----------



## fjmaverick

Str8-Six said:


> If you could find a used Gladesman it would be perfect. They usually go for 7-8k BMT. I'm sure if you are patient you can find one without motor. Hold value very well and will do most of what you are looking for.


Id be pretty sour if I fell out of a boat because a dog


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

fjmaverick said:


> Id be pretty sour if I fell out of a boat because a dog


Good point. I fish out of a 14' Jon boat that is only 30" wide on the bottom. By myself, I can stand on a cooler and throw a cast net. Put my 70 lb lab in there and you'd better be holding onto the tunnel if he decides to move around much. 

Lightweight, narrow boats move around very quickly, which can throw your balance off. Dog moves, boat rocks, you lean to keep your balance, dog moves back, now your off balance and being pushed the same way, splash!

FWIW I haven't been on a Gladesmen, so it may not be a problem.


----------



## SomaliPirate

A older Mitzi 15 might fit that price range if you can find one.


----------



## Str8-Six

Everything has a trade off. OP said she likes speed and has a 15hp tiller. The gladesman is based off of using that motor. A 15hp can only push so much boat on plane. Especially with multiple people and dogs on the boat.


----------



## damthemainstream

A small amount of coordination is required on a Gladesmen. It's not a huge deal though as long as the dog is somewhat calm.


----------



## Atomic

Thanks everyone for your considerations! I do have only a 15 hp but it is temporary, just to get me on the water til I can upgrade. My dog is NOT what I would define as "calm"... he is great on the boat as far as not barking and waiting til were 20 feet from the sand bar before he jumps out :eye roll: but moves around quite a bit. He is a year old so still a pup and approaching the triple digits. I will say that in my moms Sea Nymph I haven't felt uncomfortable at all, though she has bench seats and it prevents him from circling which is what he does in a CC set up.


----------



## tomahawk

You won't find anything that will get you close to 30mph with a 15 hp. Maybe a 13' Gheenoe or a Highsider/NMZ if the motor is a two stroke.
To get any satisfying speed out of that 15 you are looking at a Jon, Gheenoe or something else that is really light.
My boat is about 300 lbs and I'm not quite getting 30 with a 20 hp with a power tech ss prop.


----------



## SWFLrunner

Suggest you tag him off for safety until he gets the hang of it. Leave enough slack to stand but restrict the moving around some. Leaping 20 feet from the bar can be hazardous, been there. 
100 lb lab in a Gheenoe Classic. He got the hang of it after a while.









My new first mate is just as salty.


----------



## Cronced

You'd have a lot more options if you were open to jon boats, especially with a 15hp hp outboard. I know it's temporary, but getting a nice fiberglass skiff and then underpowering it will really kill the enjoyment. I fish from Stuart to the keys in my 17 footer with a 20hp and it does everything I want except go offshore (which would be a death wish). I planned on getting something more Florida-y when I got my jon. Now, not so much.


----------



## Atomic

He's better every time he goes out, he's not actually bad he just gets excited. I was exaggerating a little bit about him preemptively jumping for the sand bar, he used to but is at about 90% reliable as far as waiting. My pit on the other hand I have taken on an 8 ft kayak in 10,000 islands for hours and she will not move a muscle. Love the pug, what a cutie!

I'm sorry guys, I just can't jump on the jon boat wagon. I honestly have nothing against them, it just is not what I desire. You know women right? We want what we want what we want...


----------



## shallowfish1

Atomic, heed Bryson's suggestion of an older Key West 1520 side console. It's a do-it-all skiff that will accommodate your dogs, let you fish shallow and moderately deep, handle chop much better than lower profile options, are easier to store than larger craft and will not crush your pocketbook. *Here's a 1520* that with some negotiating could creep toward your price range. This particular boat looks very clean, has a bimini top, already sits on a trailer and sports a Yamaha 60 2-stroke that is light and dependable. The only thing I can see that it's missing is a troling motor and you can find those on Craigslist quite often. Heck, I have an older 55 I'd sell you for a more than fair price. Yes, it's in Tallahassee but a good skiff is worth a one-time road trip. Good luck in your search regardless of what you buy.

And so it's said, I absolutely love it when I see women committed to becoming better boaters and anglers. Teach us meatheads how it's done, I say.


----------



## Atomic

Thanks guys truly for all of your insight! I know the Key West you speak of and it is a fine little boat indeed. I will still keep my eyes open on the local sales sites, but as of now I have tentatively decided on the Salt Marsh 14. I think I was a little off put before slightly because the ones I had seen their color schemes with the dark tan and camo made them look similar to the "dreaded jon boat" but I've since seen more saltwater friendly apparatuses and they really are not too shabby. But what really helped make my decision easier is the stability, literal bullet proof hull (and resulting ten year warranty), and it has higher sides than the other options which is more wayward/clumsy dog friendly. It has a wide, open front deck where I would feel comfortable nocking an arrow. Oh did I mention I can get the exact colors I want? A priority after all..

At this point the only way I would reconsider is if 1.) I find a really good deal on something else locally or 2.) the wait is astronomically lengthy.


----------



## manny2376

Atomic said:


> Thanks guys truly for all of your insight! I know the Key West you speak of and it is a fine little boat indeed. I will still keep my eyes open on the local sales sites, but as of now I have tentatively decided on the Salt Marsh 14. I think I was a little off put before slightly because the ones I had seen their color schemes with the dark tan and camo made them look similar to the "dreaded jon boat" but I've since seen more saltwater friendly apparatuses and they really are not too shabby. But what really helped make my decision easier is the stability, literal bullet proof hull (and resulting ten year warranty), and it has higher sides than the other options which is more wayward/clumsy dog friendly. It has a wide, open front deck where I would feel comfortable nocking an arrow. Oh did I mention I can get the exact colors I want? A priority after all..
> 
> At this point the only way I would reconsider is if 1.) I find a really good deal on something else locally or 2.) the wait is astronomically lengthy.


Good choice on the Salt Marsh. I've seen a few upclose, awesome value!


----------



## Battfisher

You will LOVE the 1444. I wet tested Erin's purple version and ordered one on the spot - but then found a 1656 on here that I bought to better accommodate my 250 pound fishing buddy/offensive lineman/son. Your dogs will love it too! Probably still a 3 month wait.


----------



## Atomic

Thanks guys! Do you mean 3 months to begin or finish the build? Either way I'm ok with it, though I'll be incredibly impatient naturally. 

@SWFLrunner I wanted to apologize I only commented on your pug, my computer is a POS and it never even loaded the pic of your lab until now. He is such a handsome, sweet ol' guy.


----------



## Battfisher

Atomic said:


> Thanks guys! Do you mean 3 months to begin or finish the build? Either way I'm ok with it, though I'll be incredibly impatient naturally.
> 
> @SWFLrunner I wanted to apologize I only commented on your pug, my computer is a POS and it never even loaded the pic of your lab until now. He is such a handsome, sweet ol' guy.


I'm not really sure on what the 3 month duration is measured to - and I think it's probably a plus or minus target. Truthfully I'm not sure how long it takes to finish once it starts, but Backcountry16 has a Shadowcast under way and I think it's like 2-3 weeks, which should be comparable to the 1444


----------



## Cameronc

I put my name on the waitlist for the Salt Marsh 1444 on Marsh 14th and my build should be done either this weekend or sometime mid next week. I have nothing but great things to say about working with them. Rose has updated me throughout the entire process and i have gone in myself every few days to snap some photos myself, even though Rose had sent me some of her own. 

I know the list has more people on it now than when i put my name down but honestly the wait definitely is worth it. We went with a unique color for ours, so i am excited to see it when its fully completed.


----------



## Atomic

How exciting for you, congratulations! Looking forward to seeing photos and hearing about the maiden voyage. I've also been conversing with Rose and she has been very helpful. I'll be moving to Stuart in a month so they'll probably get sick of me stopping in LOL. What colors did you choose?


----------



## gaspergou

you might also consider a Towee skiff. I've fished out of several iterations of both Rivermasters and Calusas, and am _very_ tempted by the new Seminole...


----------



## Cameronc

Atomic said:


> How exciting for you, congratulations! Looking forward to seeing photos and hearing about the maiden voyage. I've also been conversing with Rose and she has been very helpful. I'll be moving to Stuart in a month so they'll probably get sick of me stopping in LOL. What colors did you choose?


Yeah I've definitely stopped by plenty, so they probably are getting sick of me too. We went with Peach Medley for the hull, desert sand for the deck and we got the poling platform powder coated black. 

Here is the latest photo I received from Rose today.


----------



## Atomic

It looks super nice and you are right, unique! My old neighbor had a nice offshore boat colored very similarly and it looks good out on the water.


----------

